# Heinrich Schütz boxset advice



## uberwolf (4 mo ago)

Hello, a quick foreword. I have been browsing this site for years but have largely kept my listening and opinions to myself. As I seek advice for this question I figured better late than never to join.

I've always enjoyed Schütz, first hearing his Geistliche Chormusik 50 years ago. My uncle had known Ehmann and thus was familiar with the music. Since then I've grown to love the Bach Collegium Japan recording, and have delved into works like the Syphoniae Sacrae and Kleine Geistliche Konzerte. I am well aware that this is a limited exposure and misses many of his best works, so I am looking to rectify this.

I notice two box sets are available, one on Brilliant Classics and another on Carus. I've sampled some of both, and find them to have good qualities and bad, at least relative to what I am familiar with. There are reviews for the Brilliant box, saying it is a hit or miss set of recordings, but worthwhile. The Carus box is only a year old and I cannot find any serious review of it. I am wondering if anyone here has experience with either box set (ideally both) and can point me in the right direction as to which would be a better investment. Carus set is more expensive, but has more discs; I am willing to trade more discs for better performances. Any other recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I haven't listened to these, but I think it's a general rule that the more obscure and specialist the repertoire is, the more it attracts dedicated performers who will give it their best. It'll be hard to find a dud in the Schütz discography.
So I don't think you can go wrong with any of these sets, and the choice could depend on the content and the level of completeness.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I have not heard any of these recordings. I would expect Carus to be better because this is a label/publisher specialized for this music and so is Rademann. The recordings were begun already in 2006, so you will probably find reviews or earlier issues of some of these recordings.
However, in big complete boxes there are usually always some performances not that great, more routine, not as good as some others.
As you probably know, Schütz' music was known to Spitta and Brahms in the 19th century and had another "renaissance" in the 1920s and 30s but it was alway a bit of a "German Lutheran church music" niche. There are recordings from the 50s-70s by the likes of Ehmann or Leipzig/Dresden groups and from the last 40 years by HIP groups, such as Bernius/Sony Vivarte with Symphonia sacrae etc.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

The Carus set is broken up into 3 volumes comprising 29 separate discs -











*Schütz: Die Gesamteinspeilung - Box 1*

Dresdner Kammerchor, Hans-Christoph Rademann

12 CDs = approximately 65 USD









Schütz: Die Gesamteinspeilung - Box 1


Schütz: Die Gesamteinspeilung - Box 1. Carus: CAR83041. Buy 12 CDs or download online. Dresdner Kammerchor, Hans-Christoph Rademann



www.prestomusic.com















*Schütz: Die Gesamteinspielung, Box 2*

"Now the second of three box sets is being released. It encompasses Volumes 9 to 14 of the Complete Recording, including the St John Passion. This work, representative of the high standard of the whole series, was awarded the German Record Critics’ Award in 2016."

8 CDs = approx 65 USD









Schütz: Die Gesamteinspielung, Box 2


Schütz: Die Gesamteinspielung, Box 2. Carus: CAR83042. Buy 8 CDs or download online. Ludger Rémy (organ), Gerlinde Sämann (soprano), Stefan Kunath (alto), Georg Poplutz (tenor), Hille Perl (viola da gamba), Lee Santana (lute), Marie Luise Werneburg (soprano), Isabel Jantschek (soprano), Tobias...



www.prestomusic.com















*Heinrich Schutz Complete Recording Box III*

Dresdner Kammerchor, Hans-Christoph Rademann

9 CDs = approx. 58 USD









Heinrich Schutz Complete Recording Box III


Heinrich Schutz Complete Recording Box III. Carus: CAR83043. Buy 9 CDs online. Dresdner Kammerchor, Hans-Christoph Rademann



www.prestomusic.com





*The first 8 volumes from Box 1 are available here as label authorized complete recordings - You can listen before making your decision to purchase.*



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mM6ZsQWMUPyn0p2BttmEdw9AoGeXrsFag


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Carus has first issued individual CDs, then compiled the three CDs into three box sets, and now, finally, has combined everything into a single box. There are indeed few reviews of the final box, but only because both the individual discs and the three boxes have been extensively reviewed before. I have the three boxes, and, so far, have not been able to detect a single weak link. I have a perfunctory acquaintance with the brilliant classics box, but my very personal impression is that Carus issue is better by far overall.


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

I have two of the Carus Schuetz recordings (Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418) and absolutely loved these recordings. They are part of a 10CD box set of Dresden Sacred Music, partly fabulous stuff by Heinichen, Hasse, Homilius and others. I got that box cheaply from JPC. Judging from those recordings, I can definitely recommend Rademann/Carus. This implies n judgement on the Brilliant set, which I don't know.


----------



## uberwolf (4 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I knew that the Carus cycle had released individual discs, but not smaller boxed sets. That should make finding reviews easier for them. Brilliant box reviews indicate it is hit or miss and my sampling seems to suggest this (although sampling is not absolute). I know that Carus has been working with Schütz music since the 70s so they likely have refined their craft. I sampled some of their Geistliche Chormusik and was rather impressed with how it stacked up to my favorite by Bach Collegium Japan.

The only thing that remains unclear is whether the Carus complete set (or even the three volumes) contain books with the texts for the settings. All of my individual releases from the 80s and 90s contain these texts and they are an important part of the music. I know that the Brilliant box does not contain any books, but you could download a PDF. Some sites seem to indicate it does have a book, but it remains unclear due to the general lack of info. The book would make the set more valuable to me and worthwhile; even if it does hurt my wallet a decent bit more.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

uberwolf said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I knew that the Carus cycle had released individual discs, but not smaller boxed sets. That should make finding reviews easier for them. Brilliant box reviews indicate it is hit or miss and my sampling seems to suggest this (although sampling is not absolute). I know that Carus has been working with Schütz music since the 70s so they likely have refined their craft. I sampled some of their Geistliche Chormusik and was rather impressed with how it stacked up to my favorite by Bach Collegium Japan.
> 
> The only thing that remains unclear is whether the Carus complete set (or even the three volumes) contain books with the texts for the settings. All of my individual releases from the 80s and 90s contain these texts and they are an important part of the music. I know that the Brilliant box does not contain any books, but you could download a PDF. Some sites seem to indicate it does have a book, but it remains unclear due to the general lack of info. The book would make the set more valuable to me and worthwhile; even if it does hurt my wallet a decent bit more.


You should write to them and ask about whether the books are included within each box set -









Buying choral music – you can order music conveniently online!


All about watersports, sportswear and fashion. Extensive product range including several trendy products. Fast shipping.




www.carus-verlag.com





[email protected]


Here are the PDF links -



https://carusmedia.com/images-intern/medien/download/Carus_Schuetz_Complete-Recording_Box-I_Libretto.pdf





https://carusmedia.com/images-intern/medien/download/Carus_Schuetz_Complete-Recording_Box-II_Libretto.pdf





https://www.carusmedia.com/images-intern/medien/download/Carus_Schuetz_Complete-Recording_Box-III_Libretto.pdf





https://www.carusmedia.com/images-intern/medien/download/Carus_Schuetz_Complete-Recording_Konkordanz.pdf












Download | Carus-Verlag


Download




www.carus-verlag.com


----------



## uberwolf (4 mo ago)

Shaughnessy said:


> You should write to them and ask about whether the books are included within each box set -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to write them on the complete box set, but it is evident then that the PDFs you link are just digital versions of what was included with the boxes, and other sites seem to suggest this as well. Thanks for sharing them; even if the full set does not this could be a supplement.


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

I have two Carus box sets, one with the Dresdner Meister der Kirchenmusik with the two Schuetz CDs mentioned and one with the choral music by Rheinberger, also fabulous recordings by various ensembles. Both booklets contain the entire texts, even the standard Latin one for masses. However, there are no translations into English (except in the Rheinberger box, which is not relevant here). I have not seen the Schuetz box. I am pretty sure the booklet will have the German texts but it might be worthwhile to enquire whether there are translations.


----------

